# 75 Years do you remember?????



## cda (Dec 3, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attack_on_Pearl_Harbor



http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/shows/the-lost-tapes/pearl-harbor/1004513/3437438


----------



## cda (Dec 3, 2016)

My Dad was on the USS San Franscisco.

It was in Pearl and was rocked, not hit.


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2016)

I saw this in the paper today::

http://www.sdphs.org/




https://childrenofpearl.wordpress.com/


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2016)

75 Years


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2016)

interesting show, stuff they do not teach you in school

http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/shows/the-lost-tapes/pearl-harbor/1004513/3437438


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2016)

Tomorrow !!!!!

75


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2016)

"Yesterday, December 7, 1941—a date which will


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2017)

M


----------



## jar546 (Dec 7, 2017)

It's hard to believe this was 75 years ago.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 7, 2017)

My late father-in-law was on the USS St. Louis when Pearl Harbor was attacked.  She was the first ship to make it out of the harbor.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_St._Louis_(CL-49)


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2017)

Paul Sweet said:


> My late father-in-law was on the USS St. Louis when Pearl Harbor was attacked.  She was the first ship to make it out of the harbor.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_St._Louis_(CL-49)





Not sure how the Navy would respond today?

Might take awhile to get all the comptuers on line, to move the ship?


----------

